# Télé tombée ou restée dans un local peu chauffé ?



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le choix entre ces deux options.
Ma compagne vient de faire tomber la télévision : le tour est plus ou moins désolidarisé de l'arrière de la télévision, mais quand on la met en place ça reste tel quel. Elle semble marcher.

L'autre option : récupérer la télé qui est dans mon appart qui est resté très peu chauffé pendant ces dernières années (pas souvent dedans).

Une option vous paraît-elle mieux que l'autre ????


----------



## tirhum (28 Octobre 2009)

Jette tout !...
Et prend une carte à la bibliothèque !...


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Jette tout !...
> Et prend une carte à la bibliothèque !...



Jette surtout la compagne.


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Octobre 2009)

Moi je chercherais une compagne qui a un écran plat ......


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai le choix entre deux compagnes.
> La première, dont le tour est plus ou moins désolidarisé de l'arrière, mais quand on la met en place ça reste tel quel. Elle semble marcher.
> 
> L'autre, qui est dans mon appart, et qui est restée très peu chauffée pendant ces dernières années (pas souvent dedans).
> ...



Voilà, là c'est bon pour le bar


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Voilà, là c'est bon pour le bar



Non, je ne pense pas.  A moins que vous ne considériez que cet endroit doit être le réceptacle à tous les sujets (le mot est certainement excessif) sans queue ni tête. Si c'est cela, c'est dommage.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas.  A moins que vous ne considériez que cet endroit doit être le réceptacle à tous les sujets (le mot est certainement excessif) sans queue ni tête. Si c'est cela, c'est dommage.



c'est moins pire ainsi pourtant, nan ?


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2009)

Il peut aussi regarder sa compagne plutôt que la télé.


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Il peut aussi regarder sa compagne plutôt que la télé.



il peut aussi, et surtout, ne regarder sa télé et ne jamais s'approcher d'internet.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Le terme télévision (du grec; tele: loin + vision. Voir loin) regroupe l'ensemble des technologies, techniques et métiers destinés à produire, diffuser, recevoir des programmes (émissions, films et spots publicitaires) comprenant du son et de l'image. La transmission de ces programmes peut se faire par ondes radioélectriques ou par réseau câblé. Ils sont reçus et transcrits sur un poste récepteur appelé téléviseur (ou, par métonymie, une télévision ou « télé »), au fur et à mesure de leur réception.
Les premières étapes de la vision à distance par l'électricité ont été les télectroscopes. La télévision, telle qu'on la connaît aujourd'hui, est également tributaire d'un réseau économique (publicité, redevance), politique et culturel (langues nationales ou régionales, genres et formats.)

*Un Peu d'Histoire*
1848 : Enoncé du principe de transmission d'images, toutefois sans possibilité de réalisations matérielles. 1884 : l'inventeur germano-russe Paul Nipkow fait breveter un dispositif de transmission d'images : le disque analyseur. 27 janvier 1926 : naissance officielle de la télévision. 28 décembre 1927 : le gouvernement Poincaré crée le service de radiodiffusion, rattaché aux PTT. 14 avril 1931 : première transmission d'une image de trente lignes de Montrouge à Malakoff par René Barthélemy. 6 décembre 1931 : Henri de France fonde la Compagnie générale de télévision (CGT). Décembre 1932 : réalisation d'un programme expérimental en noir et blanc d'une heure par semaine : "Paris Télévision", par René Bathélemy. Une centaine de postes recoivent ce programme (la plupart dans les services publics). 26 avril 1935 : première émission officielle de télévision française. Novembre 1935 : la télévision passe en 180 lignes et un émetteur d'ondes courtes est installé au sommet de la tour Eiffel. 4 janvier 1937 : premières émissions tous les soirs de 20h à 20h30. Il y a une centaine de postes chez des particuliers. 3 septembre 1939 : les Allemands accaparent la télévision française. 1944 : René Barthélémy met au point la définition de la télévision à 819 lignes. 29 mars 1945 : réémission de la télévision française depuis les studios de Cognacq-Jay abandonnés par les Allemands. 5 juin 1947 : premier direct en dehors des studios depuis le théâtre des Champs-Élysées à Paris. 20 novembre 1948 : le standard d'émission est désormais à 819 lignes. La France est le seul pays à l'adopter (les autres pays choisiront les 625 lignes). 1967 : le Secam, une norme de codage de la vidéo en couleurs sur 625 lignes inventé par Henri de France, est adopté pour la télédiffusion française.

*Un peu de Technique (nique nique)*
L'image d'un téléviseur est une succession de balayages linéaires horizontaux, de gauche à droite, partant du haut, et finissant en bas de l'écran. Aux débuts de la télévision, la qualité des éléments phosphorescents du tube était médiocre. De ce fait, quand le faisceau balayait le bas de l'écran, le haut avait déjà disparu, d'où un phénomène de scintillement, ressenti fortement par l'il humain pour 25 Hz ou 30 Hz. La solution la plus simple eût été d'accélérer la cadence de balayage, mais ceci imposait également d'augmenter la cadence des images, ce qui était coûteux en bande passante. Une solution plus astucieuse fut d'omettre une ligne sur deux dans chaque image, permettant ainsi de doubler la cadence de balayage tout en gardant une même bande passante. Ainsi, une première passe affiche toutes les lignes impaires en deux fois moins de temps que pour une image entière et une seconde passe affiche les lignes manquantes paires: c'est ce que l'on appelle l'entrelacement. On obtient bien le même nombre de lignes de balayage pour une image, et on balaye deux fois l'écran pour afficher une seule image. On désigne par le terme « trame » ("field" en anglais) une passe de balayage. Une image est donc constituée de deux trames, puisqu'il faut deux balayages pour définir l'image ("frame" en anglais).
Les caméras, qui fonctionnent comme un « téléviseur inversé », adoptèrent elles aussi cet entrelacement du balayage. Dans la première moitié du temps d'une image, une 1re prise de vue définit toutes les lignes impaires, et une moitié d'image plus tard, une seconde prise de vue définit les lignes paires. Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre ici, c'est que les deux prises de vues sont distantes dans le temps (d'une moitié d'image). Et même si ces deux prises de vue sont complémentaires d'un point de vue spatial (les deux balayages se complètent dans le cadre), ces deux prises de vue n'affichent pas le même contenu ! Si un sujet se déplace dans le champ, il aura une position différente sur chacune des deux trames : on a alors un effet de zig-zag sur chaque frame.
Ce problème est en partie résolu par un dispositif de lames cristallines biréfringentes qui "étalent" les détails en dédoublant les rayons lumineux. Il en découle une perte de définition qui confèrent aux système PAL et SECAM une résolution verticale multipliée par 0,7 (facteur de Kell) et qui n'est plus réellement que de 400 lignes environ.
Les standards PAL ou SECAM n'ont pas de rapport avec le balayage d'une image, ces standards permettent uniquement d'ajouter la couleur aux images noir et blanc à savoir:
Dans les premiers temps de la télévision, seule la luminance défini l'image par un certain nombre de points horizontaux et aussi par trois facteurs de nuance de gris.
Lorsque la télévision couleur à fait son apparition il a fallu que les téléviseurs n/b puissent tout de même restituer une image, le signal de luminance a été conservé et on a ajouté un signal que le téléviseur noir et blanc ne pourrait distinguer et donc ne pas afficher, même en tant que signal parasite, c'est la compatibilité ascendante ou rétro compatibilité.
On a donc ajouté les deux différences de couleur R'-Y et B'-Y (le ' signifie que les signaux ont subi une correction propre à une courbe de gamma pour palier à l'époque à un problème de non-linéarité de restitution des tubes cathodiques) afin, qu'en combinant le tout avec la luminance, qu'on puisse extraire le vert.
Ceci pour la couleur; maintenant il fallait pouvoir transporter ces deux différences et c'est là qu'un conflit de standard a été déclaré, à savoir tous les pays n'ont pas adopté la même façon de transmission des signaux de chrominance.
En France SECAM séquentiel de couleur à mémoire (mémorisation d'une ligne sur deux afin de calculer le vert).
Au États-UniS et autre pays le NTSC (changement de phase uniquement sur une des différences couleur), c'est le premier système mis en place mais qui génère de la diaphotie auquel la France a rétorqué par le SECAM.
Et le reste du monde le PAL Phase altération line (distinction des deux différences envoyées en même temps et avec des phases différente).
Le signal de chrominance est ensuite une sous porteuse de la luminance


Ceci est une télévision:








Ceci est une télévision cassée:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Octobre 2009)

si jamais ta compagne fait le repassage et à manger, Bassou sera certainement preneur.


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2009)

Exactement.

Tu en fais rien de ta compagne ? 

Je peux même l'échanger contre un évier + meuble évier pourri qui "encombre" rolleyes ma place de parking


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Après "La Montagne, ça vous gagne",
"la compagne, ça vous gave"...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Ouais&#8230; ben moi, je vais à la montagne.

Et la télé de mon prochain, au fait, pour rester dans le sujet, JE M'EN BRANLE !!!

Comme tout l'monde d'ailleurs. J'imagine.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2009)

1. Non, je garde ma compagne. 
2. Quelle idée j'ai eu de poster dans un nid de trolls ! 
Pour l'instant j'ai choisi de ramener ma télé, sinon merci pour votre aide les gars


----------



## Lastrada (28 Octobre 2009)

Le profil de Le Docteur a dit:
			
		

> Le docteur n'a pas encore d'amis





aaaaah. ok.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Ceci est un troll :








ceci n'est pas un troll:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> 1. Non, je garde ma compagne.
> 2. Quelle idée j'ai eu de poster dans un nid de trolls !
> Pour l'instant j'ai choisi de ramener ma télé, sinon merci pour votre aide les gars


Mais ouais mais ouais.

On nous l'a jamais faite celle-là !


ALLEZ ! SUIVANT !!!!!! 
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ma compagne vient de faire tomber la télévision


 
Madame en avait ras la casquette des soirèes bière et chips devant le foot, elle a "par mégarde" fait tomber l'objet du délit avec peu être tout un tas d'idées lubriques sur ce que vous pourriez faire à la place et toi...

C'est vraiment un forum de geek, ici !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> merci pour votre aide les gars



De rien, c'est un plaisir de rendre service


----------



## Bassman (28 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Et la télé de mon prochain, au fait, pour rester dans le sujet, JE M'EN BRANLE !!!
> 
> Comme tout l'monde d'ailleurs. J'imagine.



Oui, mais mon meuble + évier, ça t'intéresse pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2009)

Euh, non plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui, mais mon meuble + évier, ça t'intéresse pas ?


Laisse moi réfléchir deux secondes&#8230;

Hmm&#8230;

Voilà c'est fait merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Veuillez immédiatement cesser cette compagne de dénigrement, c'est vil !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2009)

T'es vraiment consensuel


----------



## mado (28 Octobre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Laisse moi réfléchir deux secondes
> 
> Hmm
> 
> Voilà c'est fait merci




C'était tes secondes de cerveau humain disponible ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Bah ouais. J'ai préféré prévenir, j'étais pas sûr d'y arriver. Mais si.

Comme quoi&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (28 Octobre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai le choix entre ces deux options.
> 
> [&#8230;]
> 
> Une option vous paraît-elle mieux que l'autre ????



 Bon la question étant « Vaut-il mieux faire fonctionner un appareil détérioré ou un appareil intact ? » je constate que tu as su faire toi même un choix logique&#8230;

On va dire que le fait de formaliser ta question t&#8217;as permis d&#8217;y répondre. Mais un crayon et un papier ça peut être bien pour ça également


----------

